# Storm door... but no brick mold...



## E-Rok (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi I want to install a stormdoor.. but i have no brick mold.
There is this metal fin looking do-hickey around my back door but i was told by the home depot guy i cannot install the door on it. Do i have to remove it and then install a brick molding? what is that metal called? below is some pics.


----------



## E-Rok (Sep 7, 2017)

https://imgur.com/YIwaYwY

https://imgur.com/3RAt8p

https://imgur.com/uQl9qls

https://imgur.com/4InRhzP

https://imgur.com/nPYvuRG


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

I've never seen a door with that metal extension and plastic strip before (pic #4). You need either wood or solid PVC trim to install a storm door to so what you currently have will not work as is. 

What is the measurement (opening size) in between those metal extensions?


----------



## E-Rok (Sep 7, 2017)

its standard door length and 33 inches across


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

Ideally that metal extension is removable. Regardless you need a solid trim to attach a storm door to which will probably involve removing some siding. 

Take a look at this link to see what exactly you need for an opening for a storm door to work (a Larson anyway other manufactures may vary just slightly). https://www.larsondoors.com/storm-doors/storm-doors-how-to-measure


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

That strip you are pulling off in picture 4 can stay. You say the opening is 33 wide. It needs to be 31 7/8", ideally. So you would rip something 9/16" x 1 1/8" and apply it to the inside perimeter of that outer jamb extension on both sides and top, presumably. Maybe use some white pvc (azek, versatex, etc) Fasten it with self tapping machine screws. Once you do that your opening for your storm door should be roughly 31 7/8 x 80 1/4 or so, and flush with the face of that strip in picture 4. 

Then you can mount your storm door.

The original installer did you a disservice by not considering that someone might want a storm door on there someday.


----------

